# Who said they  don't band coots?



## dognducks (Feb 11, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-REPORTED-AMERICAN-COOT-AVISE-BA


----------



## DUD (Feb 11, 2009)

so....looks like you been tryin to buy you some bands off ebay to add to your collection?


----------



## dognducks (Feb 11, 2009)

DUD said:


> so....looks like you been tryin to buy you some bands off ebay to add to your collection?



yeah sure do


I bet i've got a couple thousand dollars invested to look Waaaay cool


----------



## DUD (Feb 11, 2009)

sad thing is that i believe that.


----------



## craig88 (Feb 11, 2009)

they have to band everything they catch in the net....


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## florida boy (Feb 15, 2009)

That interesting !!!  I have a piebald coot mounted from lake seminole . I checked on it and it is not that uncommon .


----------



## Musket (Feb 17, 2009)

*How much $$$$*

I just wanna know who the fool is that would pay $203.00 for a coot band.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## crow (Feb 17, 2009)

They band coots all the time.  We used to have to shoot them off some minnow ponds back in MS when they would gang up and start eating too many minnows (depredation permit).  We'd almost always kill 5-6 bands every year.That was big fun for teenage boys!

crow


----------



## throwdown (Feb 17, 2009)

Didn't you know, that's what we call the Georgia grandslam. Banded coot, banded hoody, banded pond duck.


----------



## king killer delete (May 19, 2014)

Banned coots  or banded coots?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 19, 2014)

Where's chuck belmore...? I think they shot a neck banded coot last year in al...


----------



## drdarby45 (May 20, 2014)

How do you dig up these oldd post? i hope i kill a banded greenleg one day


----------

